# Cuenta horas para motor a explosión



## rodis (May 20, 2009)

Alguien puede ayudarme a crear un circuito electrónico que pueda controlar el tiempo que permanece  funcionando un motor a explosión, cada vez que se arranque.
De esta forma puedo hacerle el mantenimiento mecánico a determinadas horas de uso.
Gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 20, 2009)

pero masomenos cuanto tiempo quieres que este encendido el motor?


----------



## alexus (May 20, 2009)

si podes adjunta el ciruito electrico del encendido.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2009)

¿ Y por que no compras un "Cuenta horas electromecánico" y se lo colocas ?

Casas de instrumental, casas de náutica, Etc


----------



## rodis (May 21, 2009)

no es el tema de comprarlo, simplemente es  hacerlo de forma casera


----------



## rodis (May 21, 2009)

cada vez que enciende el motor se pone en funcionamiento el cuenta hora , es decir si el motor funciona hoy una hora mañana 30 minutos y asi por dias, yoy viendo que tiempo estubo encendido el motor.


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

bueno, hace mas o menos el esquema del sistema electrico a ver de donde puedo sacar señal para que ande el cuenta horas, y deci para que es, modelismo, etc...


----------



## rodis (May 21, 2009)

el motor  mueve  un compresor , este motor es de cuatro tiempos con platinos y al funcionar tengo una ficha que sale 12v que puedo usar para cargar una bateria en forma lenta.


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

bueno aqui te diseñe un sistema que alimenta el "contador" cuando el compresor esta apagado y por ende el generador
no carga la bateria.

hasta ahi bien?

bueno, eso es lo minimo! 

sabes de pic`s? porque vas a tener que armarte un reloj, el clock (a base de 555, a 1hz) lo tenes que conectar SI O SI en paraleo (OBVIO) a la bateria que carga tu motor, para que de pulsos SOLO CUANDO EL MOTOR ESTA MARCHANDO. 

cuando hayas leido esto me avisas y seguimos dale?!


----------



## rodis (May 22, 2009)

Perfecto, todo claro, si no queda otra voy a tener que usar pic  creo el 16f84, en una oportunidad intente realizar un programador de pic y lo intente barias veces pero al pasar el programa al pic me daba error y me canse de intentarlo y fabricar barios tipos de programadores pero no di en la tecla, no se si fue culpa de mi pc o mía pero desistí de ese tema, incluso hice la pregunta en este foro pero no pude solucionar el tema de programarlo


----------



## diego_z (May 22, 2009)

hola , bueno demas esta decir que  tenes que debe guardar en memoria el tiempo transcurrido , por ejemplo cada 10 o 15 minutos , y al arrancar que cargue ese dato y empieze de ahi , asi que creo que un pic es tu mejor opcion


----------



## alexus (May 22, 2009)

ahora tenes que armarte un cronometro (con pic) si lo haces con "electroncia comun" precisaras mas de 15 integrados! 

el clock de cronometro, (sencillo:_horas y minutos, o solo horas) lo alimentas de donde te dije en el circuito.


----------



## rodis (Jun 2, 2009)

por fin hice funcionar mi cargador de pic con un circuito bien basico, cargue un programa de intermitencia de led y funciono bien, el tema radica ahora en hacer el programa y de eso no esta a mi alcance, ya que pasaron 35 años de mi última programación en lenguaje Fortram, imaginate !. no se si habrá algún programa para este cuenta horas, solamente horas ya que no importa tanta precisión.
Desde ya agradezco a quien me ayude.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

Tambièn està la alternativa de comprarlo hecho.... es algo bastante comùn y facil de conseguir.


----------



## rodis (Jun 2, 2009)

Y empezamos de principio


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

Se me paso por alto una parte del tema...


----------



## rodis (Jun 2, 2009)

no hay drama.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 2, 2009)

Tema movido a la sección mas adecuada.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

busca en el google o aqui en el foro, algun cronometro con pic.


----------

